# Which Sound Decoders Allow User Custom Sounds?



## jhking52 (May 6, 2011)

Which DCC sound decoders used in large scale allow for the user to add their own sounds and customize the vendor provided sounds? So far I've only been able to identify ESU and Zimo as having that capability. 


What are the others I should look at? 


John in Maryland


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The old QSI decoders would let you do it, but they are out of production. I'm not sure if the new one will or not, but I would bet yes. 

The new QSI "titan" decoders are supposed to be out this month. 

Also you can do it with digitrax sound decoders, and though I tried and could not get it to work, other people have


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

The QSI Titans were supposed to be out in July. OOPs I meant August. OOPs I meant September. OOPs I meant October. OOPs I meant November. OOps I meant December. OOPs I meant January. OOps now it is February!


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

John: 
All Massoth sound decoders allow you to extensively customize the sound that are delivered with the decoders, and soon you will also be able to add you own sounds to Massoth sound decoder. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
htttp://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder, how soon is soon????? 

This quarter, by summer, this year??? 

When is available to us in the USA?? 

Does present equipment do this, or do we need something extra for programming. 

What sounds, Apple only, or mp3's?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In other words Massoth does NOT allow you to do this... it is NOT available from Massoth. 

Sheesh, give it a rest Mohammed!!! I would not say anything except you sell this stuff... 

The question is in clear English, and you pop up to say soon... yeah, soon the recession will be over too... 

By the way, you can still buy QSI on the used market, just bought 2 more... 

The real question is what is available.... the used market is not the same as ordering over the internet next day, but I've been able to buy enough over the months to keep in business... 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan your question seems to always be relevant in large scale. In 2007 Aristocraft announced a 2-8-0 that would be available in 2008. It finally came out in 2011. QSI claimed in late 2010 that the "titan" decoder would be out in "a few weeks." It's still not out in large scale. For years, USAT said they were going to make a PRR b6 switcher. It never appeared. MTH announced that its latest hardware, compatible with DCC, would soon be available in large scale. Good luck finding it! Aristocraft announced a new coupler that would make with kadee and all other brands, and even produced prototypes. Then it vanished, and if you ask about it at the aristo forum the only response if the chirping of crickets. It's a constant theme.

ESU's decoders will let you add user sounds right now, but ESU has discontinued the Loksound XL 3.5, and announced the arrival of the new XL 4.0 in the "first quarter of 1012." Yikes! Shades of QSI? I switched to using ESU because I got fed up with waiting for QSI! You can still find the XL3.5s but if experience is any guide....

Hope I'm wrong


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Gregg: (1) Massoth allows extensive customization of the loaded sound now and would continue to do so in the future, this was supposed to answer the first part of John's question . (2) soon they will allow customers to upload any sound they wish; this, to answer the second part of Johns Question (3) who better to tell about it than the person who sells it and knows most about, an answer to your comment (4) I hope that it will be sooner than it would take all other upcoming products mentioned in this thread but definitely not later than the 4th quarter 2012, it will be availabe in the US at the same time as it becomes available in Europe, a partial answer to Dan's many questions. 

Mohammed, 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------

